# Sanibel Island, FL Fishing opportunities??



## 131north

We are planning a family trip to Sanibel Island at the end of Feburary. Has anyone fished that area who might have any suggestions on what opportunities are available?? Since we're flying with a baby, I'd like to purchase a packable rod & reel, but I have no idea what I might be fishing for that time of year, and don't know what kind of setup would be best.

I'd just like to fish from shore, for fun. Not looking to go on some sort of offshore charter or anything like that. Any suggestions or tips would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Shoeman

Get a hold of Bill (toto on the site)

He lives in Ft Myers and should be able to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## wartfroggy

Haven't been down there in a long time, so I am not absolutely sure how much is the same. Heard that the last couple of hurricanes really changed the outlet we used to fish. We would fish Blind Pass, at the far end of Sanibel just before Captiva. Last I heard, blind pass was filled in almost completely and no/little current going through. When I used to fish it, there was quite a bit of water and good current on an in coming or out going tide. Under the bridge or along the outlet were usually productive and we would cast jigs and body baits for Snook. Best times were just as the tide would switch. Would also wade out into the surf and toss jigs and catch jacks, sea trout, occasional lady fish, etc. Rented some canoes and paddled around in the back waters and caught some more snook and a few redfish. Also did some surf fishing with shrimp or fleas on the bottom and caught quite a few whiting like that, but most were pretty small.


----------



## 131north

wartfroggy said:


> Haven't been down there in a long time, so I am not absolutely sure how much is the same. Heard that the last couple of hurricanes really changed the outlet we used to fish. We would fish Blind Pass, at the far end of Sanibel just before Captiva. Last I heard, blind pass was filled in almost completely and no/little current going through. When I used to fish it, there was quite a bit of water and good current on an in coming or out going tide. Under the bridge or along the outlet were usually productive and we would cast jigs and body baits for Snook. Best times were just as the tide would switch. Would also wade out into the surf and toss jigs and catch jacks, sea trout, occasional lady fish, etc. Rented some canoes and paddled around in the back waters and caught some more snook and a few redfish. Also did some surf fishing with shrimp or fleas on the bottom and caught quite a few whiting like that, but most were pretty small.



I heard there's no bait shops or anything on the island itself, does that sound about right?? Thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## 131north

Shoeman said:


> Get a hold of Bill (toto on the site)
> 
> He lives in Ft Myers and should be able to steer you in the right direction.


Thanks, I sent him a PM.


----------



## Rencoho

Dont know about on the island, but there are several just before the island.


----------



## Shoeman

131north said:


> I heard there's no bait shops or anything on the island itself, does that sound about right?? Thanks for the tips guys!


There is just prior to the causeway heading from Ft Myers Beach. Even an Orvis Shop for flydunkers

Lover's Key is another shore fishing spot and a place to rent Yaks, canoes (at least there was a few years back)

Still get a hold of Bill. I'm sure he has the scoop. you might even have the pleasure of fishing with him!


----------



## spendit

I have fished the Fort Meyers / Lovers Key area a few times - simple spinning rod with some 20Lb line, best lure for me was some Yozuri's (yellow/purple with white belly) - after dark you never know what will come: bass, snook, trout, stingray......been bit off a few times - locals say if water is murky small sharks will be on the prowl. Hit any large public pier they rent rods and gear and talk with those fishing


----------



## wartfroggy

131north said:


> I heard there's no bait shops or anything on the island itself, does that sound about right?? Thanks for the tips guys!


 Not sure, I haven't been there in a long time. There was a little marina close to Blind pass that we used to stop into for this and that. Didn't have much, but you could buy frozen or live shrimp, sardines, etc, and rented canoes. If you find a way or a place to rent a canoe, paddle around back in the Ding Darling refuge. Pretty neat back there. 

A quick google search produced these. Both on the island. Looks like they are still open. Give em a call and find out. Bait box has some fishing reports, but nothing since Sept. 

I think went in here a few times. http://www.thebaitbox.com/

http://normzeiglersflyshop.com/


----------



## wartfroggy

131north said:


> I heard there's no bait shops or anything on the island itself, does that sound about right?? Thanks for the tips guys!


 This is the marina we got most of our bait at, as it was right next to where we used to stay. 

http://www.castawayssanibel.com/marina.html



Like I said, nothing fancy, but had what we needed.


----------



## toto

There is a bait shop on the island, but I would recommend getting bait just before the toll booth. If you have to you can get it at the Bait Box on the island. Sent ya a PM to give you more ideas as well. The bottom line is, just about all the passes have fish around them, you haven't lived til you've hooked a ray about the size of a garbage can lid, talk about work.


BTW, one more thing, don't be in a hurry driving around the island that time of year. Theres one way in, and one way out and people everywhere.


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32

Love surf fishing. Buy some shrimp or catch your own fleas and you will have action off the bottom alllll day. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## A.M. General

I was on the island in October. Many people were catching fish on the pier where we walked. The public beach seemed to be a great place to find conch shells and sand dollars too. My brother in law had a manitee swim up to him while snorkeling there. Pretty funny seeing him swim and run from that thing.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 131north

Man, I was excited about this trip before, but now I am PUMPED. Since we're staying on the island it sounds like we'll be right in the middle of the action! Thanks everybody!


----------



## Rencoho

Toto, I am headed down to the Cape Coral area next week, and hoping to wet a line. I was wondering how the red tide was? I heard from a friend that areas of Port Charlotte had it pretty bad.


----------



## wartfroggy

131north said:


> Man, I was excited about this trip before, but now I am PUMPED. Since we're staying on the island it sounds like we'll be right in the middle of the action! Thanks everybody!


I can tell you this much from my time down there. A chart saltwater jig head with a white twister or other tail was our most consistant bait for a multitude of species. In the gulf side, in the pass, or even in the backwaters. Sure we played around with alot of other presentations, bait, spoons, body baits, topwater, etc, but you could almost always catch something tossing jigs. And with that, ripping them back fast made a big difference sometimes. If you are getting fish to follow and not commit, speed it up. As fast as you can reel and keeping it in the water, with alot of sharp twitches. Speed it up so they have to work for it, and alot of times they'll blast it. 

Good luck, and show us some pics when you get back.


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit

I fished there a few days before. From the fishing pier. I believe it was on the east side of the island just north of a swimming beach. We caught lots of sheephead tightlining right under the pier. Lots of ppl, shoulder to shoulder, but a lot of fish. About that same time of year. Some guys would cast deeper and catch mackerel, one guy was shark fishing and got bit off by a couple large ones twice. He said he landed a 7' there once.
G'luck, keep us posted on your trip.


----------



## 131north

Can anyone tell me how bad the red tide is by Sanibel this week? 


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishndude

http://naplesredtide.tumblr.com/


----------

